
A paper towel dispenser with an EULA is a special kind of hell - zdw
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/6/20/18692631/tork-tissue-dispenser-eula-end-user-license-agreement
======
microtherion
Presumably the towel dispenser is sold as a loss leader to sell towels, akin
to the Gillette model.

